# Vizio VW32L powers on, no backlight/sound



## bfarris654 (Oct 22, 2008)

Unlike some of the other problems I've seen, the tv powers on as evidenced by the VIZIO orange led turning to white and vice versa...remote turns it off/on as do the side panel buttons. No backlight or any conceivable flicker of light or sounds can be had. Caused by a temporary power outage. I have the back panel off and see no visible signs of burns and stuff others have suggested...any advice or help would be great.

Vizio VW32L - HDTV20A


----------



## octaneman (May 13, 2009)

Hi bfarris654


Back lights are connected in series which means if one burns out the rest shut down. Look carefully at the ends of the bulbs where the wires are connected if you see black spot its burned out.


----------



## bfarris654 (Oct 22, 2008)

Having trouble dismantling/getting to bulbs as I'm not overly sure where they're located...any suggestions?


----------



## octaneman (May 13, 2009)

The bulbs should be behind the lcd screen, you may have to remove the bezel and lcd screen to get access. Be very careful when attempting access to the bulbs, the bezel and lcd could have clips which can break very easy.


----------

